# How to increase domain user space on the fileserver?



## neemu (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm new to FreeBSD so need to know that how can I increase the disk space for a certain user. For instance, on my fileserver under /home/ I've a username /home/joe and he's assigned 200G but I wanted to increase it to 400G. It's under a domain environment and these user folders are connected to the 'z' drive of the domain users in windows 2008 environment. The fileserver is running FreeBSD 8.3 amd64. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Vovas (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry, growfs(8)


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2012)

Vovas said:
			
		

> Sorry, growfs(8)


Doesn't work on zfs(8).




			
				neemu said:
			
		

> he's assigned 200G but I wanted to increase it to 400G.


How is this "assigned"?


----------



## Sebulon (Oct 9, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on zfs(8).
> 
> How is this "assigned"?



Well, usually it isn't, but you can use reservation and quota to 1)guarantee and 2)limit space in a zfs filesystem.


@neemu

Please show output of:
`# zfs get all poolname/home(?)/joe`

/Sebulon


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2012)

I was wondering what the OP meant by it.


----------



## neemu (Oct 9, 2012)

@SirDice: I'm sorry what's 'OP'?


----------



## chatwizrd (Oct 9, 2012)

neemu said:
			
		

> @SirDice: I'm sorry what's 'OP'?



Original Poster...that's you!


----------

